# AbsoluTTe 31



## Gazzer

John and others involved.........what a well presented and laid out magazine. thank you for this and the fact that grampy's TT is in a magazine again so must be a special car 8)


----------



## j8keith

Absolutte 31, arrived this afternoon, "brilliant,brilliant, brilliant", many thanks to all those who put it together.[smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Same here, mine arrived today, thanks to all.
Hoggy.


----------



## Ruffmeister

Received mine yesterday! First AbsoluTTe for me. Great read and really impressed with the quality!

Good work all involved! Thanks


----------



## Wallsendmag

I'd just like to say a big thankyou to Mal who dropped in at exactly the wrong time on Thursday and helped stuff the magazine into the envelopes :lol:
Don't forget the mag is also available online now as well.


----------



## davelincs

Who needs it online, when it falls through the letter box


----------



## Wallsendmag

davelincs said:


> Who needs it online, when it falls through the letter box


Just incase you were away when it arrived :wink:


----------



## Gforce

+1 really enjoyed it


----------



## malstt

Wallsendmag said:


> I'd just like to say a big thankyou to Mal who dropped in at exactly the wrong time on Thursday and helped stuff the magazine into the envelopes :lol:
> Don't forget the mag is also available online now as well.


No bother mate, meant i got my copy first.  Another great mag and my first published article ! (Shame about the subject [smiley=bigcry.gif] ) Will have to do another one on my new car. 8)


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Hi, mine arrived today. A big thank you to all people who works at AbsoluTTe.

Cheers


----------



## John-H

malstt said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd just like to say a big thankyou to Mal who dropped in at exactly the wrong time on Thursday and helped stuff the magazine into the envelopes :lol:
> Don't forget the mag is also available online now as well.
> 
> 
> 
> No bother mate, meant i got my copy first.  Another great mag and my first published article ! (Shame about the subject [smiley=bigcry.gif] ) Will have to do another one on my new car. 8)
Click to expand...

You'll have to do a Reader's Drives Mal - make sure your wheels look less Merc-y though :wink:


----------



## malstt

Will do.


----------



## Wallsendmag

malstt said:


> Will do.


We'll need to take photos of the trip on Friday for a write up


----------



## malstt

Ok, could you fetch a camera as my pockets will be full of money ! :wink:


----------



## neilc

I can only concur , got back last night from Le mans and had a quick read. I particularly like the articles about myself :lol: :wink:


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

I like the article and photos of the event in Scotland, especially the photo of the group in Eilean Donan Castle, I was there a few years ago with my family.

Cheers


----------



## Tonny_B

How do I get accsess to this mag? Im a web member, but I have not acssess on the mag (web)


----------



## Wallsendmag

Tonny_B said:


> How do I get accsess to this mag? Im a web member, but I have not acssess on the mag (web)


You'd need to upgrade to Premium Membership.


----------



## Tonny_B

Wallsendmag said:


> Tonny_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do I get accsess to this mag? Im a web member, but I have not acssess on the mag (web)
> 
> 
> 
> You'd need to upgrade to Premium Membership.
Click to expand...

Been trying to do that many times now, butt keep getting the same message : Error: Sorry, there is no match for that email address and/or password. 
But Im 100% sure I put the right username and password :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Tonny_B said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonny_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do I get accsess to this mag? Im a web member, but I have not acssess on the mag (web)
> 
> 
> 
> You'd need to upgrade to Premium Membership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Been trying to do that many times now, butt keep getting the same message : Error: Sorry, there is no match for that email address and/or password.
> But Im 100% sure I put the right username and password :roll:
Click to expand...

See you've worked it out now, just sent you a message


----------



## TT_RS

Nice One Team, excellent item coverage and presentation.Well Done John H and all the team.
Stu


----------



## ING

Im new to this


----------



## May-Z

Gazzer said:


> John and others involved.........what a well presented and laid out magazine. thank you for this and the fact that grampy's TT is in a magazine again so must be a special car 8)


Having joined the TTOC just last week, my first copy of absoluTTe (which arrived this morning) is issue #26 Spring 2011 (yes eleven). I would have expected the latest issue release maybe?


----------



## brittan

May-Z said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> John and others involved.........what a well presented and laid out magazine. thank you for this and the fact that grampy's TT is in a magazine again so must be a special car 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Having joined the TTOC just last week, my first copy of absoluTTe (which arrived this morning) is issue #26 Spring 2011 (yes eleven). I would have expected the latest issue release maybe?
Click to expand...

That doesn't seem right so I've sent a PM to the Membership Sec on your behalf.


----------



## May-Z

brittan said:


> That doesn't seem right so I've sent a PM to the Membership Sec on your behalf.


Many thanks.

I've yet to register on TTOC (found membership registration on TTF) so posted the question here http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=317746

May-Z


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

membership sec has gone to St Jame's to see the Metalists


----------



## Wallsendmag

May-Z said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> John and others involved.........what a well presented and laid out magazine. thank you for this and the fact that grampy's TT is in a magazine again so must be a special car 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Having joined the TTOC just last week, my first copy of absoluTTe (which arrived this morning) is issue #26 Spring 2011 (yes eleven). I would have expected the latest issue release maybe?
Click to expand...

Hi there there is a good reason shy you don't have the lastest copy . As part of the February sale Web members are. Given a ree copy of the magazine to encourage them to upgrade to a Premium membership . normally the Web membership doesn't include a magazine .

Andrew


----------



## May-Z

Wallsendmag said:


> Hi there there is a good reason shy you don't have the lastest copy . As part of the February sale Web members are. Given a free copy of the magazine to encourage them to upgrade to a Premium membership . Informally the Web membership doesn't include a magazine .
> 
> Andrew


OIC, thanks for clearing that up for me 

May-Z

PS that disallowed one was never offside #Cisse :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

May-Z said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there there is a good reason shy you don't have the lastest copy . As part of the February sale Web members are. Given a free copy of the magazine to encourage them to upgrade to a Premium membership . Informally the Web membership doesn't include a magazine .
> 
> Andrew
> 
> 
> 
> OIC, thanks for clearing that up for me
> 
> May-Z
> 
> PS that disallowed one was never offside #Cisse :wink:
Click to expand...

Tell me about it !!!!!


----------



## Gapsonuk

So when can I be expecting my copy then ??? :mrgreen:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Gapsonuk said:


> So when can I be expecting my copy then ??? :mrgreen:


Next week


----------

